# Sub-adult Tiger (Male)



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Had a wonderful time with this sub-adult in my very first outing to a tiger reserve. Few seconds in the presence of a tiger in the wild is awe inspiring. I had minutes to all myself. No other vehicle/photographer.


----------

